# Passat B6 Electronic Parking Brake



## markjj (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
Has anyone had a problem with load groaning noise followed by a banging from the rear brake motor??

My B6 started doing this a couple of days ago and giving a parking brake fault message.

Any1 encountered this or have an idea what could cause this/ How to fix ??


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Start with a VAG-COM scan and get the code(s). That should give you a pretty good idea about what the problem is.

Was any repair on the brake system recently performed?


----------



## markjj (Sep 18, 2011)

Had the car 6 months and I haven't touched them don't know about previous owner tho, rear motor been making noise since i bought car just assumed it was normal.

Thanks

MJ


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Gotta pull codes with a VAG-COM to start.


----------



## craigy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've the same problem. Have been told so far it the parking brake motor. I'm pasting a link that describes it quite well. I'm getting a cost to fix it tomorrow, if you already have can you let me know. To be fair my vw friend did tell me it was starting to go, said one side was taking longer than the other to engage. Mine is the 2006 2.0 tdi passat dsg.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

craigy123 said:


> I've the same problem. Have been told so far it the parking brake motor. I'm pasting a link that describes it quite well. I'm getting a cost to fix it tomorrow, if you already have can you let me know. To be fair my vw friend did tell me it was starting to go, said one side was taking longer than the other to engage. Mine is the 2006 2.0 tdi passat dsg.


Same as I told the OP, you need to connect VCDS and see what fault codes are stored in the parking brake.


----------

